# Horimiya



## Suzuku (Feb 19, 2013)

​


> Hori is your average teenage girl... who has a side she wants no one else to ever find out about. Then there's her classmate Miyamura, your average glasses-wearing boy in school and a totally different person out. When the two meet unexpectedly, they discover each others' secrets and develop an unexpected friendship.


*Genre*: Romance, comedy, drama
*Scanlator*: Dragon&Fly Scans

On chapter 16 now. One of the best ongoing Shounen romcoms.


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2013)

Chapter 20 is out. 

Ch.403

Well that was a welcome surprise though I wonder what is Hori's reason for wanting to keep their relationship where it is at the moment.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Chapter 22 is out. 

Ch.82

I don't like the looks of that new guy who showed up, he better not interfere with Hori and Miya's relationship.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jun 10, 2013)

I was thinking it was Hori's Dad. He is either gonna be some stubborn, hard ass Dad who doesn't approve of anyone, which will finally create some tension/drama. Or pretty much a grown up version of Miyamura with the whole "bad ass look," but softer than puppy and continue down the comedy line. That is if it's even Hori dad haha

Still with this development, we have to put Hori's response to Miya's confession on hold for a bit, cause you know this guy is gonna interrupt it at the last minute.


----------



## dream (Oct 16, 2013)

Chapter 26 is out. 

in a single panel

Still continues to be one of the best on-going romance mangas. 

Miyamura's appearance change saddens me to a degree, I liked it when he appeared as a bit of a weirdo. ;(


----------



## Morglay (Oct 16, 2013)

Ikr, still one of the best. 

I like the fact he took it upon himself prove himself worthy.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 16, 2013)

nooo 
he looks normal now


----------



## Morglay (Oct 16, 2013)

Sucks that he took all the piercings out. Its what made him look like a badass.

But by that same token if he is going out of his way to hide the fact he is a badass he probably shouldn't be looking like one.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Oct 16, 2013)

Caught up a while ago, love this.


----------



## BurningVegeta (Oct 16, 2013)

I can't wait to get into this!


----------



## Smoke (Oct 16, 2013)

I knew he was gonna do something like that, but I assumed that he'd just come in his out-of-school look. And all the chicks would think he's hot and stuff.


I didn't think he'd chop his hair off.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 28, 2013)

Dream said:


> Chapter 29 is out:
> 
> Link removed
> 
> This fucking chapter.



Was epic. :rofl


----------



## dream (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm just glad that the girl didn't like Miya and thus start a terrible love triangle.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 28, 2013)

Same, was kind of a relief. 

Was left wondering what kind of narcissistic pervert falls in love with someone who looks like them?


----------



## Savior (Jan 8, 2014)

Caught up.

Very fun manga. Hope the writer goes somewhere with this to make it interesting. I like the main characters and the art.


----------



## dream (Jan 29, 2014)

As Nodt gets the drop on her

Chapter was full of feels.


----------



## dream (Mar 17, 2014)

Chapter 1

Probably my favorite relationship in any on-going manga.


----------



## Morglay (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't understand why she hates her dad... He is the most awesome person in the series.


----------



## dream (Apr 11, 2014)

New chapter!

This chapter is sickeningly sweet. pek


----------



## Morglay (Jun 26, 2014)

Chapter 37 Wow, That awkward moment when...


----------



## nitrogen (Jun 26, 2014)

what was that.....

this conversation at the end killed me completely


----------



## Morglay (Jun 26, 2014)

nitrogen said:


> what was that.....
> 
> this conversation at the end killed me completely



Ikr, it was horrifying and they made it look cute.


----------



## dream (Jun 26, 2014)

Another fabulous chapter. pek


----------



## zapman (Jun 27, 2014)

best romance manga


----------



## Smoke (Jun 27, 2014)

SO they finally had sex.


Nice. I like how they resolved the issue with her little bro.


I just wonder what'll happen when everyone else finds out. And his mom still hasn't even met her, I think.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 27, 2014)

Very nice chapter indeed. Lol poor guy got a good bite there


----------



## Kirito (Jun 27, 2014)

is it bad that i dropped the manga a few chapters after they became together and only picked it back up after they had sex?

sounds like an awesome way to skip out on all the bullshit in between 

im not a big fan of highschool sex though.

i have a feeling this is going to continue until they become married and have kids. like middle-school to the end of high-school, hourou musuko style, with an epilogue as adults.


----------



## dream (Jun 27, 2014)

Kirito said:


> is it bad that i dropped the manga a few chapters after they became together and only picked it back up after they had sex?
> 
> sounds like an awesome way to skip out on all the bullshit in between
> 
> ...



But there's no bullshit in between.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 27, 2014)

Dream said:


> But there's no bullshit in between.



you might be right
but i spotted some bs in this chapter though

that bite mark cant happen. theres a reason why vampires in movies turn their heads sideways. unless kyoko dislocated her jaw intentionally no human can make teeth marks like that on someone's nape in that position 

kinky though. for their first time.


----------



## dream (Jun 27, 2014)

Kirito said:


> you might be right
> but i spotted some bs in this chapter though
> 
> that bite mark cant happen. theres a reason why vampires in movies turn their heads sideways. unless kyoko dislocated her jaw intentionally no human can make teeth marks like that on someone's nape in that position
> ...



That kind of bullshit isn't even worth considering.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 27, 2014)

Did the brother sit there and watch?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 27, 2014)

Seems like that...now I am confused.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 27, 2014)

So she decided to mark her territory - akin to a dog pissing on a tree. As well as make him unappealing to other potential mates by forcing him to grow his hair. Straight after sex with an impossible bite. All the while a little boy watches and forms a plan to confront the victim of domestic abuse about ownership rights of his sister... I can feel the love tonight.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 27, 2014)

didnt think the lil bro watched since he said he just went into the room and found his clip but everything else considered yeah he should have known that his sister was doing the sexy by the time he came home. since he was looking around his sister's room though, i wonder if he saw the trash can?

"bro your jizz smells so strong. eat some pineapples next time so my sis wont be forced to lie to you" 

of course he could also have did the sick thing and peeped


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 28, 2014)

I can't believe some people are making a big deal about them having sex. 


At least the artist is staying true to the web comic, they had a sexual relationship in the original  as well. Since this is a shonen manga, this is the most we probably going to get anyway.


----------



## Zooted (Jun 28, 2014)

Such a beautiful manga definitely one of the best I ever read.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 28, 2014)

Nightwish said:


> I can't believe some people are making a big deal about them having sex.



why not? i mean its the most exciting thing thats happened anyway. im split on this manga. i like how they deal with domestic problems and how their relationship grows organically but at the same time i cant believe theyre doing all this as highschool students. young adults at work id buy it in a heartbeat.

well their maturity is something i commend them for because you dont see that a lot. every time people think romantic problems its always affair or cheating im sick of it


----------



## Morglay (Jun 28, 2014)

Nightwish said:


> I can't believe some people are making a big deal about them having sex.



Sex is fine, just keep it out of reach of toddlers.


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 28, 2014)

Kirito said:


> why not? i mean its the most exciting thing thats happened anyway. im split on this manga. i like how they deal with domestic problems and how their relationship grows organically but at the same time i cant believe theyre doing all this as highschool students. young adults at work id buy it in a heartbeat.
> 
> well their maturity is something i commend them for because you dont see that a lot. every time people think romantic problems its always affair or cheating im sick of it



...That's all fine and dandy, but I'm talking about people from other forums who dropped the manga because it lost it's innocence now apparently.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 9, 2014)

Chapter 43 on Batoto Was damn funny.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 10, 2014)

As a result of Morglay's bump, I said fuck it, and powered through this series today...and it is pretty damn enjoyable!

Miyamura is definitely a pretty interesting guy. Has a ton of piercings/tattoos...but is afraid to show them to anyone lol. And he is such a bro when it comes to Souta. Really glad that he managed to grow his group of friends so much since Middle School...and got outta his massive depression.

Hori is such an awesome chick: smart, cute, always taking care of her younger brother...and yet she is surprisingly sadistic lol. So strange that they managed to build a relationship off of Miyamura just randomly showing up to her house with Souta. Also, I really liked that they didn't just immediately hook up...and that their relationship took quite a long time before they even considered themselves to be boyfriend/girlfriend. Was kinda afraid it was going to be love at first sight kinda shit when I began...glad things didn't go that way.

As for the side characters 
-Hori's dad is such a boss...like, he is amazing anytime he is in a chapter. So hilarious how badly everyone in his family shits on him (forgetting his plate, barely acknowledging him...and when they do, it is to ask when he will be leaving lol. Brutal.)
-Ishikawa is a pretty good dude overall...looking forward to him hooking up with Sakura eventually
-Yoshikawa...man, I feel really bad for her. Miyamura kinda stole Hori from her, and now Sakura is taking Ishikawa as well. She is just getting left out 
-Shindo is seriously such a bro when it comes to Miyamura...yet he always gets shits on by him lol. If it weren't for him, I'm curious to know if Miyamura would have made it through Middle School.
-Student Council...all pretty meh
-Sawada...what happened to her exactly? Like...I feel like in the last 10 chapters or so they haven't mentioned her let alone given her any panel time. Assumed there was going to be a bigger relationship between her and Miyamura (him sort of replacing her lost older brother), but instead...she just disappeared.

Also...is it just me, or did a lot of the last few chapters feel like "filler" to anyone else? Like...it is hard to describe, but...it just seems like only random stupid shit (albeit it quite funny stupid shit) has been happening, and only small portions are dedicated to furthering Miyamura/Hori's relationship? Maybe I'm overreacting...


Was a fun read, too bad this shit is monthly (and that chapter sizes apparently very greatly from month to month). Oh well...


----------



## Morglay (Nov 10, 2014)

I prefer this stupid shit to the generic emo angst that follows with talk of the future and life decisions.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 10, 2014)

Morglay said:


> I prefer this stupid shit to the generic emo angst that follows with talk of the future and life decisions.



I suppose I agree as well, I guess I was just pointing out that I noticed a change overall in chapters lol


----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2014)

Also chapter 10 is out.

Hori and her odd fetish...I can't help but laugh. 

Also, last page is adorable.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 24, 2014)

Oh God...WHY WAS IT SO SHORT!? X_X

Return of Shindou lol...such good times. Man oh man, Hori sure does love the abuse  Goddamn she must be kinky as hell in bed...lucky ass Miyamura.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 24, 2014)

Boooo...get back to the RAIBU TURAIANGURU


----------



## Morglay (Dec 24, 2014)

That chapter was funny as hell.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 27, 2014)

Dracula said:


> Zaraki's reiatsu
> 
> Hori and her odd fetish...I can't help but laugh.
> 
> Also, last page is adorable.



Her fetish is hilarious and sadly it reminds me of several women I've known throughout the years. 

I can't believe those delinquents are now going to think that Miyamura is some huge badass because of this lol. He is only that guy when Shindou is in the picture.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 23, 2015)

Chapter 47 is OUT!

Hori constantly talkin shit on her dad...and even handing him the trash lol. Glad to see Miyamura deciding to actually participate. Looks like things are going to normalize for a bit (though it was fun seeing Hori trying to convince him to keep slapping her around and stuff lol).


Also...

"We're not separated...don't make me hurt you! (you wanna die?)"  God I love this series...


----------



## Morglay (Jan 24, 2015)

Poor Dad. 

Didn't realize sports day was such a terrible experience for all involved.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 24, 2015)

Miyamura and Sengoku have the best chemistry in the series as far as males go. Too bad they don't get more chapters together but the fact they were so in-sync was hilarious. Kouno joining them at the end too was funny. 

Hori can be so nasty personality-wise but her cute moments with Miyamura make them easy to forget about. Her dad really was right when he said its like taming a dragon.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 24, 2015)

Chapter 48 is out!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 24, 2015)

Goddamnit I love this series...wish I could read it weekly


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 24, 2015)

Ishikawa going to Miyamura about those sweets was a riot. He should have known it made no sense since he is already dating Kyouko. I can't believe when Sengoku went to him this was the first thing he thought of.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 24, 2015)

I honestly don't know who I want Tooru to hook up with. Like...Yuki has been in the picture for far longer and shes a cool chick, but Sakura is a good girl too...and she clearly really likes Tooru. Fuckin love triangles man..how do they work?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2015)

A*2+B*2=C*2


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 24, 2015)

Mider T said:


> A^2+B^2=C^2



I believe is what you meant to type...though I still don't quite see the relevance :amazed


----------



## dream (Mar 21, 2015)

Chapter 49 is out:

Askin was able to prevent getting one-shotted in a similar manner.

Miyamura being disappointed by Hori's cheerleading costume. 

Hori being jealous of that other girl and Miyamura being jealous later on...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 21, 2015)

Goddamnit this series is so fuckin adorable lol. Miyamura screaming because he was trapped against a wall  Hori's jealously is just hilarious (Hori yandere-mode is besto)...and Miyamura's was pretty good too. Also...Hori's cheerleading outfit  Dunno what it is about cute girls in guy clothes...but that shit is hot (see: Saber in a suit via Fate/Zero).


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 22, 2015)

lol at Miyamura and Tooru wanting Sengoku to show up to the sports festival just so it increases their chances of winning. 

Oh god jealous Kyouko is on the loose run for your life while you still can Miyamura! No don't run into a wall! 

Man that subtle (compared to Kyouko anyway) display of jealousy by Miyamura was pretty smooth. That whole sequence over the jacket situation was adorable. His frustrated face after being found out towards the end was amusing.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 24, 2015)

Chapter 50!

"This has Salt written on it...but is it _*really*_ Salt?" Remi holding the knife yandere style. Tale of the Disappearing Potatoes  How are these people so fuckin terrible at cooking...

I love Sengoku at the end too..."Yeah, no one will ever want me as their wife either." This series is just too damn great. God I wish it was weekly...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 27, 2015)

Chapter 51


Hori in that cover page 

Cute chapter overall. Surprised Hori lost so badly though lol. Good to see Sawada again for the first time in what seems like forever (though her appearance was quick). Assuming Miyamuri will do an actual event next chapter (and hopefully Sengoku too...just to watch him do horribly lol).

Christ, these chapters just seem to end WAY too fast


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 24, 2015)

Chapter 52!

Fun chapter. StuCo Pres got totally rocked at end there lol. Was kinda thinking (hoping?) that one of the envelopes would lead to that love triangle going more one way or another (for Sakura or Yuki). Oh well...the festival continues next month!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 22, 2015)

Chapter 53

Great chapter as usual. That cavalry battle was so absurd, lol. Oh Jesus...Hori in an actual cheerleader outfit!  Cute ending to this arc...time to start waiting for next chapter to come out


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 22, 2015)

nice chapter, i love their interactions a lot, they put romance to it when they have to but they aren?t cheesy and annoying as most of couples in this kinda manga.

Also dat psychological attack from Miyamura


----------



## Savior (Jul 22, 2015)

Haven't read this manga in a while. Decided to catch up.

Hard to tell where they are going with it.

Reading some of these mangas make it seem like it'd be a lot of fun to grow up in Japan.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 28, 2015)

Chapter 54

Ahhh...good to have this series back. Was delayed a little bit this month, so I got it was on break.

Hori is just so goddamn adorable, my God. "Probably gonna drink all of it."  And the way Miyamura treated Hori in the hallway...she got super excited, and he was literally it tears, lol. This series is so great.

So it looks like actual plot might be coming soon...been a while since we've seen that. Miyamura is going to face his past (though I honestly can't remember that dude, but I assume he was a bully?). Assume Hori will then reflect on things, and might finally make a decision about her future.


Goddamnit these chapters are so fuckin short! X_X


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 22, 2015)

Chapter 55

Welp, that was a pretty damn serious chapter. Seems Tanihara is realizing that there was no reason for him to dislike Miyamura in the first place...since we all know he is just super awesome. Really hope next chapter picks up...ie, being more lighthearted and shit. Don't really know if I can go back to this series being super serious again (even though I wanted it like that a long time ago, I think I now prefer it just being super lighthearted).


----------



## Morglay (Sep 24, 2015)

Miyamura teaching the hokey pokey. Deep stuff.


----------



## Jirou (Oct 20, 2015)

Chapter 56

The chapter title shocked me and almost break my heart, so I actually read back 2 chapters thinking that I've might have missed something because of the first panel, but it turned the other way around. Tbh, I was already expecting the first pages to be just Hori's dreams. Along the way, things got obvious; that Miyamura-kun isn't gonna break-up with Hori and that he's got some secret stuff up in his sleeves for Hori. I was already expecting the first pages to be just Hori's dreams. But still, the chapter was over all very cute- actually Hori was very cute and sweet in this chapter especially in the last 5 or so pages.

PS. Miyamura and Yanagi's four panels are just


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 20, 2015)

Yeah, it seemed so random at the start. Assumed I just missed something, or it was a dream, lol.

Poor Hori man, stressing over literally nothing apparently. Miyamura wouldn't just do that to her. Though, all this over a phone strap?  That hug at the end though, HNNNNNNNNNNNNNG! This series is so fucking adorable.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 21, 2015)

I thought we would be getting Yandere Hori for a second.


----------



## Jirou (Oct 21, 2015)

She was really just afraid of Miyamura's gonna break up with her. The panel where she just cried was very heart melting! And yes, everything's just because of a damn phone strap~


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 27, 2015)

Chapter 57

Horimiya on Thanksgiving? Yes please!


"A cruel and bitter world where people hurt one another...that is the Kotatsu."  I love how much Hori just shits all over her freeloader dad, lol. Super cute chapter, but that finger licking ending  Awwwww yeah, Miyamura, you so smooth...


----------



## Raptor (Nov 27, 2015)

This couple is so adorable and sweet, it gives me diabetes.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 27, 2015)

Yeah, easily one of the best diabetes inducing series out there.


----------



## Jirou (Nov 27, 2015)

I wasn't ready for that finger licking moment doe ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 26, 2015)

Chapter 58

A Yuki chapter...nice change of pace I suppose. I like her sister a lot, she's definitely my time  Well, Yuki knew this wasn't going to last forever, but now it's her chance to finally make this dream into a reality. Is she now going to just let Sakura date Tooru? I doubt that. Confession time next chapter!

Not really sure who I want who to be paired up with. Sakura is a pretty nice girl who tries so very hard, and Yuki is just a fun chick. Someone is going to have to settle...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 24, 2016)

Chapter 59

Well that settles it I guess. Feel bad for Sakura cuz she is a really nice girl and actually got the courage to confess, whereas Yuki is still struggling (and still didn't even confess this chapter). Oh well...


----------



## Mider T (Jan 24, 2016)

Sucks but yeah that wraps that up.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 26, 2016)

Chapter 60

Awww...good ol Horimiya, such fun times. Lots of BL subtext this chapter, lol. Hori going yandere-mode is the best. Shindou really does show up and says bad shit that the worst times for Miyamura  Really thought Hori's dad was gonna pull through, and maybe their relationship would get better....nope, lol. All of these characters are just so great. Cute ending to the chapter, as usual. Some good ol fashioned diabetes.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 28, 2016)

Lots of BL in Hori's mind. Girl has no chill. Still produces quality.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 2, 2016)

Chapter 61

Only 10 pages of Horimiya? Why even fucking live? Feelsbadman.

Seeing Sakura in high spirits was nice...only for the short chapter to end in her crying uncontrollably. Fuck... 

Sengoku Math was legit though, lol.


----------



## Kyosuke (Apr 3, 2016)

I feel sorry for her... But I'm rooting for Yuki...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 4, 2016)

Chapter 62

Wow, it said 2 chapters this month...didn't expect it to be out this soon.

Poor Sengoku...Hori literally sees him as "air"  Dude has it rough. Fun change of pace from that depression-fest of a short chapter the other day. Such good slice of life...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 1, 2016)

chapter 378 Chapter 63

Christmas time! Got to see a bit of everyone this chapter (makes me think the series might be wrapping up soon  ). Always hilarious to see how much Hori's family loves Miyamura, lol. Also, usually when we see Shindou it is absolutely funny as hell, but this time...hmmmm. Definitely a much more serious as depressing vibe, but I'm glad Miyamura cheered him on to keep pushing forward.

THAT ENDING THOUGH! Just casually asks her to marry him, lol. She said yes, though! Man, if this series really is ending soon, I don't know what I'll do with myself. This shit is such amazing diabetes every month  Fuck...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 1, 2016)

Chapter 64

Everyone studying hard, trying to make it through 3rd year, lol. Cute New Year's date the two of them had. That ending is kinda scaring me though. Either the series is going to end VERY soon, or something bad is about to happen (please God, don't let EITHER happen). Nice color spreads this month as well.


----------



## stream (Jun 1, 2016)

Yeah, the ending of this chapter feels like a death flag somehow. Though in this series, it probably won't be too serious


----------



## Jirou (Jun 1, 2016)

That colored first page though 

It's cute how the boys, Ishikawa and Miyamura, are studying hard with the help of Shindou and the girls, Remi and Yuki, with the help of Hori and Kono. It's like I can actually feel their struggles just to make it through a school year. "_Pain and suffering_". Hori and Miyamura's first new year's date is so cute, too! They're just so comfortable with each other.

Daddy Miyamura's still the best dad.



stream said:


> Yeah, the ending of this chapter feels like a death flag somehow. Though in this series, it probably won't be too serious


Oh, no. Please don't


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 24, 2016)

Chapter 65

Awww...poor Hori. Small tits are great, fuck the haters. Though, their conversation was pretty hilarious, lol (as way Hori getting pissed at all the girls).


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 1, 2016)

Chapter 66

Other part of the double chapter...ugh, so short. Hori's dad is so great, lol. Poor Ishikawa has no idea wtf is going on (same with the contacts). I wish this series could go on forever.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 29, 2016)

Chapter 67

Wow, holy shit...Sawada is back! God I missed her...super fuckin adorable. 2nd best girl of the series! 

Pretty fun chapter overall. Seeing Miyamura list the possibilities of who/what was banging on the window was spot on. Great seeing Sawada and Miyamura's reactions this chapter. Her freaking out about being forced into scary movies and stuff...and Miyamura just grinning, "Taking her down with me!"  Sad to see she is getting bullied, but glad Miyamura set those bitches straight. Can't believe this series really is coming to a close  Feelsbadman


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 27, 2016)

Chapter 68

Got to meet Prez' dad finally...and he is literally like his son, lol. Seeing Hori's dad and Prez' dad go it again like middle schoolers are pretty amazing. Hori's plotting face, though.


God I love her so damn much...


----------



## Morglay (Aug 27, 2016)

Sometimes I forget how much of a savage she is. Brutal.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 31, 2016)

Chapter 69

Sengoku and Hori trapped in the classroom together...because they both fell asleep, lol. More amazing reaction faces from Hori this chapter. God she is amazing. Super pervert sensei, though...glad the other one set his ass straight. That ending was spot on though (after finding out Hori and Sengoku were stuck in that room together): "Are you OK Prez? Did she hurt you?"


----------



## Morglay (Sep 1, 2016)

Well... I guess we all had that one teacher. :rofl


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 1, 2016)

Chapter 70

Flashback chapter of how Sengoku and Remi first met (and Sakura too). Pretty surprised they bonded over books. Expected that of him, but not so much from her. Pretty diabetes-inducingly cute chapter as usual. Curious if there are going to be more side character chapters like this, since the main storyline is pretty much wrapping up shortly? God I don't want this series to end X_X


----------



## Morglay (Oct 1, 2016)

That "I won't do anything weird to you." Line was more in the realms of serial killer than cute.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 14, 2016)

I just read all the current chapters to this, man this needs to be adapted into an anime. This is Sweetness and Lightning tier.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 14, 2016)

Yeah, this shit is pure diabetes. So sad it is ending soon  Feelsbadman.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 15, 2016)

But its better than going on forever like Yamada and the Seven Witches is.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 15, 2016)

Yeah, but that series has been shit for a long time...Horimiya is still amazing, lol.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 15, 2016)

This is true, and the main girl is actually interesting. But its better to end on a high note rather than a mediocre so that happened note.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 27, 2016)

Volume 8 Extras
Volume 9 Extras

Oh sweet Jesus! Neko Hori! THE DREAM IS REAL NOW, BOYZ! These extra chapters are so fuckin adorable, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 7, 2016)

Chapter 71

Everyone super jealous of Miyamura for sleeping over at Hori's place...until they learn what actually goes on during those sleepovers, lol. Souta knows what's up...getting to bathe with his sister, awwwwww yeah!  Feel bad for Hori and Miyamura, though. They are a couple, but they can't really do anything when her family acts like that, lol. That ending hug was fuckin amazing though.

*Spoiler*: __ 








So adorable...


----------



## Araragi (Nov 7, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Yeah, this shit is pure diabetes. *So sad it is ending soon * Feelsbadman.



could tell from the way the past few chapters were that this might happen but is this confirmed?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 8, 2016)

But it is implied they did indeed do the deed.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 8, 2016)

Senjou said:


> could tell from the way the past few chapters were that this might happen but is this confirmed?


I'm not sure if it has been confirmed, but I've heard it is nearing the point where the webcomic ended...so I imagine it is ending soon.


----------



## Araragi (Nov 8, 2016)

oh


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 8, 2016)

It's better to end on a high note instead of dragging the story on forever...like a certain manga about witches...that will remain nameless.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 8, 2016)

Except that series was never even remotely as good as this. I'd be happy if this just went on forever


----------



## Araragi (Nov 8, 2016)

Yamada started off good tho, but it turned trash right after the first ceremony rip


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 8, 2016)

There is no harm in ending it after something big like the first ceremony, they won end of story. The problem is when they go on for years like Naruto or Bleach, too much hype and then you end it with something that pisses off the fandom. I would rather this one end on a high note where we get what we came for, Miyamura and Hori happily married and more functional than her parents.


----------



## Araragi (Nov 8, 2016)

her parents are GOAT tho. Honestly love her family more than she does probably.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 8, 2016)

I think he doesn't mind them either. But she has a problem with her family forgetting that he is HER boyfriend.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 9, 2016)

Miyamura is everyone-in-that-family's boyfriend now


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 9, 2016)

True enough.

But one thing bothers me...if Remi and Sengoku were a thing. Why was she trying to go after Miyamura and Toru?


----------



## Araragi (Nov 9, 2016)

She did? I don't remember that


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 9, 2016)

Yeah, it was early on before Miyamura and Hori started dating. Kyoko basically went "BITCH I WILL FUCKING GUT YOU LIKE A FISH!!" which was epic.


----------



## Araragi (Nov 9, 2016)

Gonna reread


----------



## Araragi (Nov 9, 2016)

I think it's just because remi likes to joke around a lot and is probably a tad sadistic tho it's nothing conpared to  kyoko's level


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 9, 2016)

I do remember it was after Miyamura got pissed at Sengoku harassing his waifu and headbutted him.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 28, 2016)

Chapter 72

Popularity polls! Miyamura 1, Hori 2...as expected. Did not expect Shuu to be 3rd though, but he is fuckin awesome, so that's fine by me, lol.

Guy sleepover chapter, this'll be good. Can't believe the entire chapter literally revolved around where each of them was going to sleep, lol. Miyamura's tattoo secret was almost exposed by Pres...except now everyone just thinks Pres is gay for Miyamura now  Poor guy never catches a break.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 29, 2016)

But...at least Miyamura has a hall pass on cheating with a girl. Hori is more worried if it's another dude.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 29, 2016)

When you see how a sleepover is normally conducted and realise you and your mates were fucking animals.


----------



## Araragi (Nov 29, 2016)

miyamura's dreams tho


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 5, 2017)

Chapter 73

Got to see a bit of Tooru and Yuki's relationship. Christ, they are both so awkward together when they are alone, lol. Also got to meet Yashiro, the housekeeper. Considering how tall she is and how similar the facial structure is...I thought we were entering into a Mogiki Hayami doujin (not that that is a bad thing ), lol.

Welp, guess they are just "friends". Pretty disappointing, but whatever...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 9, 2017)

The manga can't end until the ship sets sail.


----------



## Frosch (Jan 11, 2017)

Someone introduced to me this manga a few months ago and I absolutely adore it and am now on that slump where you have finished all the chapters and have to wait for new ones every month... and the new ones are about couples you don't care about (basically anyone who isn't hori and miyamura!)


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 11, 2017)

You can always watch the anime based off the original version of this series. It's not perfect but it was a good watch.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 24, 2017)

Chapter 74

Such a short chapter...and a fuckin weird one at that, lol. Hori and her insane, dog-like level of smell. So overprotective. And ending with Miyamura smelling all of the guys to "memorize their scent"...this fuckin series


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 28, 2017)

Chapter 75

That was...an interesting chapter. I guess Miyamura is jelly that Ishikawa isn't calling him by his first name? Or something? Dunno, that was pretty 'meh' overall.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 28, 2017)

I kinda feel things are getting dragged out. A lot of this feels like filler.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 3, 2017)

Chapter 76

Shuu is a big brother...and his sister is pretty adorable. Fun "overprotective brother" chapter. We all know Shuu doesn't have a GF currently cuz he wants to go down the 'Imouto Route' awwwwwww yeah! Ending was pretty great. Pulled aggro off of his sister, but not in the way he anticipated, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 8, 2017)

Chapter 77

Half chapter now, half later...bleh. Welp Watabe is fuckin creepy as hell, lol. Of course Hori would smell that weirdo on Miyamura. Dat hug at the end...except Hori wanted to be slapped instead 

Really wish the author would just get back to the main story and give them the true happy ending...instead of adapting the random post-original work omake that are just dragging things out forever. Some of these chapters are fun, but some just drag on with random shit.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 11, 2017)

Chapter 78

Pres trying to figure out what Miyamura has under his clothes. Filler hell is real.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 12, 2017)

Yeah I think it's time to end it a small arc of her meeting his family at last time skip to the wedding happy ending.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 5, 2017)

Hori staying up late and not wanting to go to class...interesting. I always assumed she would be super prompt, even when incredibly sleepy. Miyamura doing her hair in a bun, and her getting compliments from everyone. Feelsgoodman. Her reaction face after Miyamura's "why wouldn't they line"...so fuckin adorable. Still, I think I prefer hair-down Hori, but this is still nice. Also, glad we finally got a Miyamura and Hori centric chapter. Feels like it has been forever since that has happened.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 9, 2017)

Chapter 80

Hori and Miyamura getting into another fight...and Miyamura can't even remember why they're fighting in the first place. Just ended up being that Hori was insecure and thought Miyamura might abandon her at some point, since she gets all annoying and super tsundere like this at times. At least things got patched up in the end...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 1, 2017)

Chapter 81

Super cute chapter...not much else to say. They love each other's faults, and love the good aspects even more.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 1, 2017)

Huh, didn't expect this pairing to appear...but they seem cute enough together. Fuck it, I ship it.


----------

